# Disposable income after taxes



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Experts,

Assuming I am a migrant from India and make an annual salary of 70k and live an average lifestyle in a city like Munich, what would be my disposable income (in hand) after taxes?

Thanks for your help.

Kapil


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The German income tax system is VERY complicated and a lot depends on your personal circumstances. You'll need a tax consultant to understand it, and in fact also to file your yearly tax declaration.
There are several online tax calculators, such as Brutto Netto Rechner 2014 2013 Gehaltsrechner 2014 2013 Lohnrechner 2014 2013 Gehalt
If I assume you earn €70k/year before tax, are single, no kids, 30 years old, member of the public health insurance, not member of an official religion and live in Bavaria, you get €39480 paid into your account in 2014.
If you are married and have two kids (all else same as above), you'll get over €46k.


----------

